# Looking for splash screen found on Flickr



## Thoht (Aug 13, 2009)

I came across this, is it a boot splash screen? I searched for boot splash graphics but haven't been able to find the origins of this one here. I'd like to make use of it as a wallpaper.

Any help welcome.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 13, 2009)

Try mailing the guy who posted that image? His email address is on his profile page.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 13, 2009)

Leave a comment on the page?


----------



## Thoht (Aug 13, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try mailing the guy who posted that image? His email address is on his profile page.



...

Yeah I suppose that'd be the easiest way to find out. Thank you, never thought about that for some reason.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks somewhat like these:
http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/FreeBSD+boot+splash?content=46075
http://www.freebsd.org/logo/wall3.jpg


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep, it's http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/46075-1.png


----------



## rbelk (Aug 13, 2009)

I also have it on my Picasa FreeBSD Wallpaper site, http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper, it is the last one on the page.


----------



## avilla@ (Aug 13, 2009)

rbelk said:
			
		

> I also have it on my Picasa FreeBSD Wallpaper site, http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper, it is the last one on the page.



the "think correctly" one is awesome: my next boot splash!


----------



## rbelk (Aug 14, 2009)

OK guys & gals, I have also created a new album called "FreeBSD Splash Screens" at http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDSplashScreens.


----------



## Thoht (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks rbelk!


----------

